

Show HN: SpikeTime – time tracking alternative for project teams and freelancers - RainerWahnsinn
http://www.spiketime.net
Hi guys,<p>we are following HN on a regular basis and we are quite impressed with the quality feedback. Today we want to show our own product.<p>Yes, it&#x27;s another time tracking software. BUT we are freelancing for about 5 years and we found it pretty hard to find a decent time tracking software which is not terribly complicated but still has all the features needed for freelancers or small companies. That&#x27;s why we decided to build SpikeTime.<p>We appreciate any feedback.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
jetro223
Hi guys, we are following HN on a regular basis and we are quite impressed
with the quality feedback. Today we want to show our own product. Yes, it's
another time tracking software. BUT we are freelancing for about 5 years and
we found it pretty hard to find a decent time tracking software which is not
terribly complicated but still has all the features needed for freelancers or
small companies. That's why we decided to build SpikeTime. We appreciate any
feedback. Thanks in advance!

